# Any good books on Church government?



## CDM (May 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in specifically hearing a Presbyterian and Baptist contrast. Which is more biblical and why? The historical development of each would be useful as well.

I am aware of this one but I have not read it.

Suggestions?


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 25, 2006)

The best single book from a particular baptist perspective is 'The Keys of the Kingdom' by Dr Poh Boon Sing.

There;s a review of it on page 24 of this pdf: http://www.rbc.org.nz/magazine/issue005/issue5.pdf

There really is no other treatment with the depth and 'perspective' of this book (if you WANT the 'reformed baptist' perspective).

The book is available here:

http://www.tabernaclebookshop.org/products.asp?partno=POH01

JH


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2006)

I would recommend _Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici: Divine Right of Church Government_, which is the classic Presbyterian treatise on church government, and which deals decisively with Independent, Erastian and Popish views of church government. 

There are several classic statements on church government to be found here, including the Westminster Form of Presbyterian Church Government. See also the _First and Second Scottish Books of Discipline_.

Also, I'd recommend William Cunningham's _Discussions of Church Principles_, James Bannerman's _The Church of Christ_, George Gillespie's _Aaron's Rod Blossoming_, works by Samuel Rutherford against Independency, Erastianism and Popery, and works by Samuel Miller and James Guthrie on Ruling Elders.

Finally, I'd suggest _Paradigms in Polity: Classic Readings in Reformed and Presbyterian Church Government_ edited by David Hall and Joseph Hall.


----------



## Scott (May 25, 2006)

This is a good, short introduction to church government: Church Government: Briefly Considered. It sets out the options and shows which is biblical.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 25, 2006)

No, the book I recommended shows which is biblical...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 25, 2006)

Witherow's smaller work contrasts the three views of Prelacy, Independency and Presbytery. It is online here: The Apostolic Church
See also _Jus Divinum...The Divine Right of Church Government_ available at Naphtali Press http://www.naphtali.com
See also Dr. Richard Bacon's work on church polity available in the PDF book section of FPCR.ORG here.
These are
A Pattern in the Heavens Part 1: Ecclesiology.
The Pattern In The Heavens 2: A Demonstration Of The Manner In Which Scripture Alone Circumscribes The Polity Of The New Covenant Temple, The Church.


----------



## CDM (May 25, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you all. I am familiar with the different positions I just wanted to grt more familiar with some of the Baptist/Congregationalist arguments. 

Such as, how do the Baptists understand certain versess that speak of Elders being appointed in every city, etc.? (Titus 1:5)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 25, 2006)

Chris - if you are going to take time to study this, and get both sides - read the "Apologetical Narration" by the Independents of Westminster and the Jus Divinum by the Presbyterians. There are no other books even in that camp to consider. They are the "end all" of both arguments.


----------



## CDM (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Chris - if you are going to take time to study this, and get both sides - read the "Apologetical Narration" by the Independents of Westminster and the Jus Divinum by the Presbyterians. There are no other books even in that camp to consider. They are the "end all" of both arguments.



Great! 

I understand you were in the Baptist camp at one point (like me). Did this book help influence your decision to change and understanding of Presbyterian government?


----------



## Scott (May 26, 2006)

"No, the book I recommended shows which is biblical..."

I was wondering if any of our Baptist friends would notice!


----------



## Scott (May 26, 2006)

I second Chris Coldwell's recommendation of Witherow's Apostolic Church. It is short, readable, and persuasive..

[Edited on 5-26-2006 by Scott]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 26, 2006)

I also like Douglas Bannerman's 1 volume (to James Bannerman's two); and prefer it for its readability. It has recently been put back into print (by who? I forget...).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I also like Douglas Bannerman's 1 volume (to James Bannerman's two); and prefer it for its readability. It has recently been put back into print (by who? I forget...).



You may be thinking of The Scriptural Doctrine of the Church published by Tentmaker Publications.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 27, 2006)

And it has the appeal of being free online.


> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I second Chris Coldwell's recommendation of Witherow's Apostolic Church. It is short, readable, and persuasive..
> 
> [Edited on 5-26-2006 by Scott]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 27, 2006)

*THE TRUE NATURE OF A GOSPEL CHURCH AND ITS GOVERNMENT. * John Owen
I am leary of the deathbed confession that Owen renounced Congregationalism.

*AN INQUIRY INTO THE ORIGINAL, NATURE, INSTITUTION, POWER, ORDER, AND COMMUNION OF EVANGELICAL CHURCHES.* John Owen 

*A DISCOURSE CONCERNING EVANGELICAL LOVE, CHURCH PEACE, AND UNITY * John Owen

[Edited on 5-27-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2006)

Thomas Smyth, _Presbytery and Not Prelacy: The Scriptural and Primitive Polity, Proved from the Testimonies of Scripture; the Fathers; the Schoolmen; the Reformers; and the English and Oriental Churches. Also, the Antiquity of Presbytery; including an Account of the Ancient Culdees, and of St. Patrick._ is available for viewing and downloading here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2006)

James Moir Porteous, _The government of the Kingdom of Christ: An inquiry as to the scriptural, invincible, historical position of Presbytery_ is available here.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 22, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Witherow's smaller work contrasts the three views of Prelacy, Independency and Presbytery. It is online here: The Apostolic Church


----------

